# Any Suggestion??



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

so For The Past Two Months My Pup Has Been With Me Wherever I Go ..when Leave Her In The Crate Inside The Car Shes Fine...when Im Home Shes Fine In The Crate ..whenever I Leave Her In The Crate And Walk My Bulldog She Doesnt Stop Screaming/barking...i Live In An Apartment Nobody Has Complained Yet...but It Just Started Getting Bad About Two Weeks Ago..and I Dont Wanna Put A Bark Collar On Her Shes Only Four Months...any Suggestions ](*,)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

How do you train in KNPV while living in New York ?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> How do you train in KNPV while living in New York ?


Gerry he said any suggestions not any questions


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you could try covering her crate w/a sheet or towel, i've had that work well for me in the past. if that doesn't work, well, IDK cause i've never had to crate-train a pup in an ap't.....but i don't think a bark collar is appropriate at this point. i could be wrong however, lol.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

ann freier said:


> you could try covering her crate w/a sheet or towel, i've had that work well for me in the past. if that doesn't work, well, IDK cause i've never had to crate-train a pup in an ap't.....but i don't think a bark collar is appropriate at this point. i could be wrong however, lol.


I STARED WITH THAT ATOWEL ..THAT GOT OLD FAST..IT WORKED FOR LIKE A WEEK..

GERRY..I DONT TRAIN KNPV.I WPOULD LIKE TO SOMEDAY..


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

bark collar is the only thing that worked for my Mal when it was young.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

maybe ultrasound http://www.ehretgsd.com/BarkControl.pdf
haven't tried it myself, but I've heard very positive testimonies


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> bark collar is the only thing that worked for my Mal when it was young.


IF I PUT THE BARK COLLAR ON , I DONT WANT HER TO THINK SHE SHOULDNT BARK EVER..95% OF THE TIME SHE GREAT ITS JUST THE TWENTY MINUTES IM OUT FOR A WALK WITH THE BULLDOG..


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

The pup is 4 months old, only 4 months. What happens if you take pup out with bulldog? I'd walk my pups with adult dogs, lots of benefits...


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Meena Moitra said:


> The pup is 4 months old, only 4 months. What happens if you take pup out with bulldog? I'd walk my pups with adult dogs, lots of benefits...


I HAVENT TAUGHT THE PUP HOW TO WALK ON A LEASH PROPERLY YET, GONNA WAIT ABOUT ANOTHER MONTH FOR THAT..SO WALKKING BOTH OF THEM WOULDNT BE TO PLEASANT..


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Tie her to the other dog short enough so she cant get tangled & walk. Or give her a super meaty bone in another room in the crate she wont even know your gone.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You said that the pup has been with you everywhere for two months. That means she is not learning to be by herself. THis is a good start for separatin anxiety.

What happens when you leave both dogs alone ??


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

vincent demaio said:


> IF I PUT THE BARK COLLAR ON , I DONT WANT HER TO THINK SHE SHOULDNT BARK EVER..95% OF THE TIME SHE GREAT ITS JUST THE TWENTY MINUTES IM OUT FOR A WALK WITH THE BULLDOG..



it hasn't affected my dog one bit. He still barks all the time but you know where he doesn't? In the crate.

I was totally against bark collars at one time and never owned or ever touched one until I got the mal. He gave me a new definition of barking.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You said that the pup has been with you everywhere for two months. That means she is not learning to be by herself. THis is a good start for separatin anxiety.
> 
> What happens when you leave both dogs alone ??


yea it def sounds like seperation anxiety..but i leave her in the car for hours at atime alone and shes fine its just in the house she starts..

i never leave both alone i always take the pup with me..


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> Tie her to the other dog short enough so she cant get tangled & walk. Or give her a super meaty bone in another room in the crate she wont even know your gone.


i tried the maety bone trick,didnt work..i never moved the crate but i dont wanna move the crate everytime i leave..maybe i will try the vibrating bark collar..not the electic one


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

feed every meal in a crate. Put the dog up a few times a day when you are home.

When you are not bark collar. Quit worrying about hurting the dog.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

not sure of the name of the bark collars we have, but they work great...the dogs get collar smart, so they will learn when it is on, time to be quiet.our dogs wear them at times needed, not all the time..they are rechargeable (better than the battery ones) Also the one's we have increase in intensity as needed, so the shock starts out low, but has 10 levels...we have Mals also(5) , and we never owned a bark collar before our mals, but now would not go without one....starting them as puppies did not seem to bother there interest in barking when needed. I also would start leaving her, letting her learn to be alone...and I would walk her with your other dog, why wait a month? , she will learn to walk with your other dog-connect her to your other dogs collar, or leashso it is not so cumbersome, but then leave them both at home at times,start working on your separation anxiety stuff....good luck, but get it under control now would be my suggestion. 
(our dogs have the collars on now, so I can get you the name later if interested)


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

vincent demaio said:


> yea it def sounds like seperation anxiety..but i leave her in the car for hours at atime alone and shes fine its just in the house she starts..
> 
> i never leave both alone i always take the pup with me..


How can you "definitely" say it's separation anxiety?! It sounds like a vocal puppy who hasn't had opportunity to learn independence.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Anne Vaini said:


> How can you "definitely" say it's separation anxiety?! It sounds like a vocal puppy who hasn't had opportunity to learn independence.


so then whats the definitiom of seperatoin anxiety??


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

The bark collars I use are the Dogtra YS-300, they recharge quickly and have settings from vibrate to 10. None of mine take above a 3. Using them has never affected the appropriate barking but sure makes life quieter when needed.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

vincent demaio said:


> so then whats the definitiom of seperatoin anxiety??


It would apply to all separations, not just one situation. The dog would exhibit anxious behaviors (and none of us are there to see it, so who is to know?!). And the hallmark is destructive behavior.

Separation anxiety to me is the dog that breaks out of crates and starts digging a hole through the wall. When the couch is competely destroyed. When the dog is under so much stress it no longer can maintain it's body weight.

What is that quote?

My dog has separation anxiety
Ok. Then let your dog off leash.
I can't. He would run away.

:lol:

Separation anxiety is a trendy way to say "My dog isn't housetrained and gets in the trash can because I won't crate him." The term is overused and the seriousness of the actual behavior is forgotten.


----------

